# Burton t6 2006 compared to Landlord



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a 2008 T6... it is a great stiff camber board (and every smooth in the choppy stuff).

Since I venture (suffer) into moguls.... I know where you're coming from.

My 2013 Sherlock (Flying V) is a lot more responsive in the moguls.


----------



## Jammoman (Mar 12, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I have a 2008 T6... it is a great stiff camber board (and every smooth in the choppy stuff).
> 
> Since I venture (suffer) into moguls.... I know where you're coming from.
> 
> My 2013 Sherlock (Flying V) is a lot more responsive in the moguls.



Yea the t6 is a bit rough in the mogules, but rips on the groomers. Do you feel the sherlock reduces performance compared to the 6?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Jammoman said:


> Yea the t6 is a bit rough in the mogules, but rips on the groomers. Do you feel the sherlock reduces performance compared to the 6?


My T6 does a great job of smoothing out the choppy stuff. The Sherlock, even though it supposed to have some sort of vibration dampening technology isn't as smooth, and the edge hold on the groomers is no where near as good on the groomers.

speed... well, I'm slightly OCD about waxing, so my shorter Flying-V is not an issue.


----------

